# Head Massage?



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

anyone tried this?

there seems to be lots of different types of head massage too :?

anyone got any info or experience?

please share 

thank you


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

anyone tried this?

there seems to be lots of different types of head massage too :?

anyone got any info or experience?

please share 

thank you


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

drbeattie, in the regaining reality section says cranial sacral treatments help him. just my partner massaging my head helps me a bit


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

drbeattie, in the regaining reality section says cranial sacral treatments help him. just my partner massaging my head helps me a bit


----------

